# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Actualits > cologie >  Voulez-vous vraiment travailler dans l'informatique ? Consquences cologiques ?

## munich_madness

Il est difficile, aujourd'hui, d'ignorer les effets de notre consommation sur l'environnement. Quelle peut tre notre contribution personnelle, ou collective, au dveloppement durable ? 

Et avant cela, allons-nous faire l'effort de comprendre le rle exact de nos actes en tant que consommateur d'une part, en tant que travailleur du secteur informatique d'autre part ? Voudrions-nous vraiment travailler dans l'informatique en connaissant ces effets ? 

* 

Au quotidien, nous vivons en ville, confortablement, et donc largement coups de ce qui se joue quant aux cosystmes. Quand nous prenons notre voiture pour aller travailler, nous consommons pourtant des nergies fossiles, non renouvelables. Quand nous prenons le mtro, nous consommons de l'lectricit produite  partir d'uranium, ressource galement non renouvelable (et l'uranium du sol franais tant puis, il est dsormais import de par le monde). Lorsque nous mangeons  la pause de midi, nous consommons galement de l'nergie fossile, celle ncessaire  fabriquer les intrants chimiques de l'agriculture,  faire rouler ses tracteurs et les camions livrant aux citadins leur nourriture, le plus souvent prpare par l'industrie agroalimentaire qui, elle-mme, ...

Bref, nous vivons quotidiennement sur un "capital" nergtique qui s'amenuise. Et cela tandis que l'autre "capital" (celui qui est dans notre porte-monnaie et qui donne le droit de consommer ces ressources d'nergies non renouvelables), lui, continue  se concentrer, en se dplaant toujours plus vite grce aux rseaux informatiques et  l'ingnierie financire [1]. C'est pourquoi, au moment du pic ptrolier qui se produira bientt [2], moment o les prix flamberont parce que la production stagnera alors que les "besoins" de consommation continueront  augmenter, les moins dots en argent seront les premiers touchs. 

D'un point de vue macroscopique, on dispose aussi d'un indicateur numrique qui peut frapper l'imagination : l'empreinte cologique. L'empreinte cologique ramne  une surface (biologiquement productive) la consommation d'un individu et l'absorption de ses dchets [3]. Par exemple, manger de la viande tous les jours, cela implique de disposer d'une surface agricole plus importante qu'une consommation de lgumes. Si ces ressources biologiques taient quitablement rparties sur l'ensemble de la plante, chaque individu devrait avoir une empreinte gale  1,8 hectare environ. Or, en France cette empreinte est de 5,8 hectare. Ce qui indique que, quotidiennement, la France s'accapare l'quivalent de deux autres Frances pour assurer le mode de vie de ses habitants. Ou, pour le dire autrement, la gnralisation du mode de vie des franais demanderait de disposer de trois plantes. L'argent permet en effet d'acheter des ressources biologiques ou minires situes en dehors de notre territoire : de la nourriture pour le btail [4], du coltan pour les puces des tlphones portables [5], de l'uranium pour les centrales nuclaires [6], de la main d'oeuvre bon march pour dmanteler le matriel informatique obsolte [7].

Le dpassement des limites des cosystmes du territoire franais tait vraisemblablement dj dpass ds le dbut des "Trente Glorieuses" [8], c'est--dire prcisment  l'poque o le concept de "dveloppement" a merg [9]. Cela n'a pas empch, depuis les annes 1960 jusqu' aujourd'hui, une croissance rgulire de la consommation des mnages [10], du volume des marchandises transportes par la route [11], de la consommation d'lectricit [12], de la consommation d'intrants chimiques dans l'agriculture (issus d'nergies fossiles)[13], etc. Chacun de ces postes de consommation est assez bien corrl avec la croissance conomique (croissance du PIB), et  l'ide du "dveloppement" passant forcment par l'augmentation quantitative des marchandises produites, distribues et vendues.

Notre contribution au "dveloppement durable" est d'autant plus difficile  imaginer que c'est la mcanique du dveloppement elle-mme qui est la source des dsquilibres cologiques actuels. Ainsi, la courbe du PIB est aussi lie  celle de la croissance des dchets [14], consquence de la croissance de la consommation des mnages, elle-mme entranant la croissance des transports essentiellement routiers, entranant alors la croissance des missions de CO2. Et l'augmentation des intrants chimiques entranent l'puisement des sols agricoles, demandant en retour encore plus d'intrants, ce qui, en dgradant la valeur nutritive des aliments [15] entrane l'affaiblissement des systmes immunitaires des personnes, et donc l'augmentation rgulire des dpenses de sant. Plus globalement, l'ensemble de toutes les pollutions environnementales (mtaux lourds, radioactivit, ondes lectromagntiques...) se combinent entre elles et entranent l'apparition de maladies diverses, alors mme que les pollutions unitaires se situent en dessous des seuils autoriss par les autorits [16].

Sur le plan des progrs techniques accomplis, on observe que l'amlioration des moteurs, de leur consommation et de leur missions polluantes n'a pas diminu les nuisances environnementales (mission de CO2, etc.), car les baisses d'impact par voiture produite se trouvent systmatiquement ananties par la multiplication des voitures vendues. L'informatisation de la gestion logistique  partir des annes 1980 n'a pas diminu le nombre total de tonnes-kilomtres transports. L'augmentation de la productivit par travailleur agricole n'a pas amlior la qualit nutritive des aliments... Tout se passe comme si les gains d'efficacit locaux raliss ne servaient qu' permettre la croissance globale de la consommation de marchandises et des dgradations environnementales lis  leur production, leur distribution et leur limination.

A cet gard, il est intressant de se pencher sur le rle de l'informatisation, puisque ce domaine technique nous intresse professionnellement. Avant la fin des annes 1970, l'informatique joue un rle trs mineur dans le processus dcrit plus haut. Seuls les fonds militaires, et particulirement aux Etats-Unis, alimentent les progrs raliss dans les performance des ordinateurs [17]. Dans les rares grosses entreprises disposant d'ordinateurs, les machines sont surdimensionnes par rapport  leur utilisation, et jouent surtout dans l'image de modernit que veulent se donner les entreprises. La situation change  partir de la fin des annes 1970,  une poque qui correspond aussi  une reconfiguration gnrale des entreprises face aux consommateurs finaux. Dans la priode prcdente, les dites Trente Glorieuse, les ventes taient assures par la distribution d'un petit nombre de gammes de marchandises, produites en masse. La concurrence entre entreprises y est modre. Mais peu  peu, les marchs sont saturs, les dbouchs ne sont plus assurs, les succs de vente sont davantage phmres. Certes, les techniques marketing existent dj. Notons d'ailleurs que celles-ci ont t mises au point dans un contexte similaire de crise des dbouchs, au sortir de la crise de 1929 [18]. Mais ces techniques ncessitent alors d'tre mises en oeuvre avec autrement plus d'efficacit. Quand telle industrie consiste  produire en masse le mme produit toute l'anne, logistique, distribution, stocks et vente se grent sur "un coin de table", et dans des dossiers rangs dans des armoires. Mais quand la mme entreprises diffuse n produits en flux tendu, les mains qui rangent et sortent les dossiers des armoires ne suivent plus la cadence.

Sans informatique, il serait aujourd'hui impossible pour les entreprises de satisfaire la demande de ces fameux consommateurs, ceux dont l'empreinte cologique est prcisment 3, 4, voire 5 fois (pour les Etats-Unis) celle permise par les cosystmes locaux. En effet, les principales caractristiques de ces consommateurs, tant recherchs par toutes les entreprises, sont a) d'tre trs exigeants, b) de se lasser trs facilement des dernires nouveauts. Et toutes les entreprises rpondent  cette contrainte de la mme faon : en renouvelant sans cesse les gammes de leurs produits, toujours plus nombreuses et ajustes  des segments de marchs toujours plus fins. Cela ncessite de coordonner rapidement toutes les fonctions de l'entreprise ( l'intrieur d'une mme entreprise), dans une logique d'intgration des filires (entre plusieurs entreprises). L'aval (la distribution et la vente au consommateur final) doit contrler l'amont du processus productif [19]. Notons que cette intgration n'a pas seulement ncessit d'informatiser la gestion des entreprises, mais aussi d'informatiser les places financires. Cette mobilit plus importante des capitaux a permis, pendant les annes 1980, une restructuration des groupes industriels permettant un contrle plus grand et plus souple entre entreprises, lesquelles deviennent plus petites, et clientes ou fournisseurs au sein d'un mme groupe [20].

Russir ces immenses transformations sans informatique... ce n'est mme pas la peine d'y penser... Mais sans informatique, nous pouvons dire aussi que, en 2007, nous nous coltinerions les contraintes des annes 1960, o par exemple la moiti de l'lectricit consomme tait hydraulique (donc renouvelable, au lieu des 13% dactuels), et o les flux tendus informatiss n'invalidaient pas encore le transport ferr, synonyme de grosses quantits  transporter  la fois, donc de stocks plus importants, et donc de pertes d'argent. Les problmes seraient trs difficile  rsoudre, mais moins difficile qu'aujourd'hui. 

Il est aussi exact que les problmatiques cologiques actuelles taient dj poses pendant les annes 1970 [21]. La gestion informatise alors mergente a galement fait l'objet de nombreuses disputes publiques [22]. Mais il faut croire que bien des aspects historiques de notre socit industrielle sont laisss dans l'ombre, notamment dans l'enseignement. Et que l'on comprend fort mal les logiques marchandes et industrielles auxquels nous prenons une part active quotidiennement, au travail, en voiture ou au supermarch. Aujourd'hui, vingt cinq ans aprs en France, l'ensemble des informaticiens et des consultants en organisation dpasse le nombre d'agriculteurs. Le milliard d'ordinateurs a t dpass dans le monde. L'infrastructure Internet amricaine reprsenterait dj 13% de la consommation lectrique amricaine [23]. Et ce n'est pas fini. Les nanotechnologies, qui suscitent depuis quelques annes une comptition mondiale sans prcdent et les subventions publiques attenantes [24], autoriseront la convergence entre le monde numrique et le vivant. Et des applications, n'en doutons pas, cologiques [25].

Au terme de ces explications, il est temps de reprendre la question pose au dbut de ce texte :  Quelle peut tre notre contribution au dveloppement durable ? . Il faudrait au moins que nous prenions acte des consquences de nos activits professionnelles, ou  dfaut de tenter de les comprendre. Sans quoi lon contribue  l'impuissance de chacun face  des consquences cologiques qui dpassent l'imagination. Si les informaticiens ne font pas cet effort (et spcialement ceux qui, tant en SSII, ont le recul permis par lexprience et la diversit des projets sur lesquels ils sont intervenus), qui le fera ? Qui pourra alimenter des dbats publics o l'informatique serait enfin mise  l'preuve de se justifier, autrement qu'conomiquement, et claire quant  ses fonctions et finalits ?

M.M.

--

[1] Voir la fusion entre Nyse et Euronext pour crer une super Bourse (avec une valeur des transactions quotidiennes moyennes de 80 milliards d'euros et une capitalisation boursire totale des socits cotes de 21.000 milliards de dollars), dont linformatique est gre par Atos Euronext Market Solutions (AEMS).

[2] A propos de l'estimation de la date probable de ce pic ptrolier, voir ce site franais d'information indpendant : www.oleocene.org. Voir aussi le site indpendant amricain de l'ASPO (association for the study of peak oil and gas) : www.peakoil.net.

[3] Voir le rapport, disponible sur le site du WWF,  Terre vivante 2004 . Voir pages 10 et 30 pour les chiffres. Et pages 34 et suivantes pour les explications concernant les calculs.
Par ailleurs ce lien propose un questionnaire permettant destimer lempreinte cologique dune personne :
http://www.wwf.fr/s_informer/calcule...nte_ecologique

[4] Voir Andr Mry,  Quand la vache du riche affame le monde , LEcologiste, n7, 2002.
www.allianceveg.org/docs/QuandLaVacheDuRiche.pdf

[5] Voir article  Le Coltan (Colombo-Tantale), un minerai qui tue 
http://www.monde-solidaire.org/spip/...id_article=160

[6] L'uranium est exploit pour la France par le consortium Eurodif li  AREVA et provient d'un peu partout dans le monde. D'un peu partout seulement, car il y a fort peu de gisements de part le monde et Eurodif en exploite la majorit y compris pour des pays qui se disent anti-nuclaires comme l'Australie.

[7] Voir  Exporting Harm. The High-Tech Trashing of Asia , Basel Action Network, 2002.
http://www.crra.com/ewaste/ttrash2/ttrash2/
Voir aussi Fabrice Flipo, Annabelle Boutet, Franois Deltour, Projet E-dechets : Ecologie des infrastructures numriques, Rapport final, GET, avril 2006 :
http://int-evry.fr/lsh/recherche/Etos/Axe 2/INT_Flipo_Edechet_final_av06.pdf

[8] Voir http://www.ecologie.gouv.fr/article....d_article=6324

[9] Plus prcisment, lors du discours du Prsident Truman du 20 janvier 1949 au sujet de lengagement des Etats-Unis en faveur de lamlioration et de la croissance des rgions  sous-dveloppes . Extraits :
 () il nous faut lancer un nouveau programme qui soit audacieux et qui mette les avantages de notre avance scientifique et de notre progrs industriel au service de l'amlioration et de la croissance des rgions sous-dveloppes. () Pour la premire fois de l'histoire, l'humanit dtient les connaissances techniques et pratiques susceptibles de soulager la souffrance de ces gens. 

Voir Alain FRANOIS, "Le concept de dveloppement : la fin dun mythe", LInformation gographique, n66 (dcembre 2003), pp. 323-336.
http://ced.u-bordeaux4.fr/GresPrg04/BA04francois.pdf
Voir aussi Gilbert Rist,  Linvention du dveloppement , LEcologiste, n6.
http://www.apres-developpement.org/alire/textes.php

[10]  La consommation est en progression constante depuis quarante ans et reprsente plus des 2/3 du PIB 
http://www.diplomatie.gouv.fr/fr/art...d_article=5438

[11]  Si le volume du transport de fret dans les pays d'Europe occidentale a doubl au cours des vingt-cinq dernires annes, cela est d principalement au triplement du transport routier, qui reprsente maintenant pratiquement 90% du total de ce type de transport. Dans la plupart des pays, le transport fluvial et ferroviaire a stagn, voire perdu des parts de march. 
Politiques de transport europennes, Assemble Parlementaire, Conseil de l'Europe, 1998.

[12] La consommation d'lectricit des mnages augmente de 7,2% par an en moyenne depuis quarante ans. Voir  la consommation d'nergie  usage domestique depuis 40 ans , INSEE Premire, 2002.
http://www.insee.fr/fr/ffc/docs_ffc/IP845.pdf

[13] La consommation dengrais azots en France passe de 624.700 millions de tonnes en 1961  2.660.000 en 1989. Source : FAO (2001) 

[14] La production annuelle dordures mnagres de chaque franais a doubl entre 1960 et 2004. Source Ademe. www.ademe.fr/dechets ; rubrique  Chiffres cls .
Voir aussi : http://decroissance.info/Economie-de...ce-economie-de

[15] Voir cet article  Faut quon reparle du sol et de votre sant , association du Sens de lHumus :
http://senshumus.wordpress.com/2006/...e-votre-sante/
Voir aussi cet interview de Claude Bourguignon, microbiologiste des sols :
http://www.passerelleco.info/article...id_article=113

[16]  Les toxines peuvent tre d'origine animale (venin lors d'envenimation ophidienne par la vipre aspic, par exemple), vgtale (empoisonnement par la Belladone ou Atropis belladonna), fongique (champignon vnneux, comme l'amanite phallode, par exemple) ou chimique (intoxication par les mtaux lourds, par exemple). Dans sa partie exprimentale et rglementaire, la toxicologie tudie et analyse exprimentalement la toxicit des produits (mdicaments humains ou vtrinaires, produits phytosanitaires...) pralablement  leur commercialisation.

L'intoxication dpend souvent d'effet de seuils, le toxicologue se rfre donc  de nombreuses rfrences qui sont des seuils, normes ou doses tolrables ou admissibles, dont par exemple :

La " Dose Journalire Admissible " (DJA) (pour les rsidus de pesticides) La " Dose Journalire Tolrable " (DJT), ou DHTP (Dose hebdomadaire tolrable provisoire) ou (pour les mtaux lourds) La " Dose Limite Annuelle " (DLA) (pour les radionuclides).

Ces seuils sont calculs pour des toxiques pris individuellement, et non pour des cocktails de polluants qui peuvent agir en synergie (positive ou ngative) ou avec des effets de potentialisation, sachant galement qu'il existe des niveaux de sensibilits lis au patrimoine gntique,  l'tat gnral de sant,  l'histoire immunitaire, et galement  l'ge (le ftus et l'embryon, ou le jeune enfant sont beaucoup plus sensibles aux toxiques que les adultes). La toxicologie, et plus encore l'cotoxicologie ne sont donc pas des sciences exactes.

La dose mortelle peut tre faible (le millionnime de gramme pour la toxine botulique ou le plutonium, respectivement  court terme, ou  moyen ou long terme). Certains produits n'ont un effet toxique que chez des individus gntiquement prdisposs, ou exposs  un effet synergique avec une autre molcule ou affection. 
http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Toxicologie

 Tout agent toxique suscite contre lui des mcanismes dfensifs. Jusqu un certain  seuil lsionnel , ces mcanismes suffisent  neutraliser le toxique. Toutefois, si un autre toxique accapare une partie de ces dfenses, le  seuil lsionnel  sera abaiss pour chacun deux, et des lsions apparatront pour des quantits de toxiques infrieurs  leur  seuil lsionnel  . Michel Bounan,  Le Temps du Sida , 2004 [1re dition 1990], p. 40.

[17] Voir Philippe Breton,  Une histoire de linformatique , 1987, p. 194.

[18] Voir Franck Cochoy,  Une histoire du marketing , La Decouverte, 1999, pages 128 et suivantes.

[19] Voir notamment Herv Mathe, Daniel Tixier,  La Logistique , Que-sais-je, PUF, 2005 [1re dition 1987], p. 74 et suivantes.
Voir aussi : http://www.decroissance.info/Etre-re...aire-l-emprise

[20]  Linflchissement  de la concentration salariale que lon peu constater dans les annes 1980 ne signifie pas pour autant un mme inflchissement de la concentration conomique, mme si traditionnellement la concentration salariale servait  la mesurer. () Les parts de march des groupes leaders ont progress de 18,8%  22,5% dans lindustrie, de 5%  8,2% dans le BTP, de 5,7%  10,8% dans le commerce et de 7,2%  14,8% dans les services entre 1980 et 1987. 
() 
En 1987, les 78 groupes de plus de 10.000 salaris contrle deux  trois fois plus dentreprises quen 1980. 
() 
De nouvelles entreprises leaders sont apparues avec une main duvre dexcution rduite (). La rorganisation du reste de la production se fait sur une base contractuelle, fonde sur  lautonomie  des sous-traitants quils soient situs sur le territoire ou  ltranger, mais qui sont souvent placs dans une relation de forte dpendance, voire de subordination. 
()
En dautres termes, si la dcennie 1980 signe la fin de la concentration pyramidale de type bureaucratique, elle marque aussi le dbut de la concentration stratgique dfinie selon quatre critres : vitesse, espace, fluidit et flexibilit. Linstantanit devient le dlai normatif dexcution. 
Beatrice Appay,  La dictature du succs , LHarmattan, 2005, p. 113 et suivantes.

[21] Citons le club de Rome qui en 1972 rend public son rapport  Halte  la croissance ? , la candidature de l'cologiste Ren Dumont en 1974, ou encore les crits visant  montrer que les logiques industrielles ne rsolvaient les problmes techniques qu'en en crant de nouveaux (Jacques Ellul,  Le systme technicien , 1977), ou bien taient contreproductives (Ivan Illich,  Energie et quit , 1973).

[22] Voir la thse Pascal ROBERT, "L'impens informatique (Au miroir du quotidien "Le Monde" - 1972/1980)", Universit Paris I, 1994.
http://www.enssib.fr/bibliotheque/do...rt/robert.html

[23] Selon des estimations hautes, il est vrai.
Voir le rapport cit prcdemment,  Projet E-dechets : Ecologie des infrastructures numriques , Rapport final, GET, avril 2006, p. 24.
Une autre indique que la version lectronique d'un journal est avantageuse sur sa version papier en termes de CO2 seulement si on passe moins de 1.3 h sur un PC fixe et moins de 1.7 h avec un PC portable (p. 105).

[24] Voir la proposition de la rgion Ile-de-France de faire des nanostechnologies un  Cluster . Voir aussi le site pmo.erreur404.org concernant la situation dans la cuvette Grenobloise, et d'autres analyses sur les nanotechnologies.

[25] Par exemple, pour  dpolluer  lenvironnement, des nanotubes du carbone  dissminer.
Ou encore pour modifier le climat.
Voir cette confrence (1 heure) de Pat Mooney, intervenant pour l'ONG ETC Group :
http://grenoble.ww7.be/2006-06-01_Co..._PatMooney.mp3

----------


## orafrance

l'informtique permettant de rduire la dforestation, de mieux rguler les consommations d'nergie et de ressources premires, une recherche facilite, etc... oui, sans aucun doute, je veux continuer dans cette voie  ::):

----------


## la drogue c'est mal

t'as russi  tout lire ? moi j'ai arret au premier paragraphe  ::roll::

----------


## yann2

Bonsoir

Il n'y a rien de faux dans ce qu'il dit. Un article ici par exemple.

Solution ? Le papier effaable

Je ne crois pas que l'informatique ait diminu la consommation de papier. Un mail, hop, une impression !

Mais le problme n'est pas seulement d  l'informatique. La solution ? la dcroissance soutenable ici et ici.

Mais bon....

----------


## *alexandre*

ce pt est indigeste, j'ai cru avoir une crise d'epilepsie  ::mouarf::

----------


## PRomu@ld

> Je ne crois pas que l'informatique ait diminu la consommation de papier. Un mail, hop, une impression !


A vrai dire, c'est pas l'informatique directement, c'est plutt les mentalits des gens qui devraient voluer.

----------


## N1bus

Encore un qui a oubli les balises [CODE]  ::salo::

----------


## Luc Orient

> ce pt est indigeste, j'ai cru avoir une crise d'epilepsie


+1

Et puis "munich madness" devrait appliquer  lui mme ce qu'il (semble ?) demander aux autres,  savoir, faire plus court, plus lger plus "cologiquement" correct ...

A la limite, il pourrait mme s'abstenir d'crire tout cela et viter de consommer de l'lectricit qui, comme chacun sait, est  80 % d'origine nuclaire ...

----------


## souviron34

> +1
> 
> Et puis "munich madness" devrait appliquer  lui mme ce qu'il (semble ?) demander aux autres,  savoir, faire plus court, plus lger plus "cologiquement" correct ...
> 
> A la limite, il pourrait mme s'abstenir d'crire tout cela et viter de consommer de l'lectricit qui, comme chacun sait, est  80 % d'origine nuclaire ...


+1

et +1   **alexandre** 

d'ailleurs, il se sert d'un odinateur, dont chacun sait qu'il est  80% non recyclable (quoique a commence un peu), mais contient de l'or (pour lequel on exploite le Gabon)  du nickel et du cadmium, pour lesquels on exploite quelques autres pays, sans parler du plastique, qui d'une part diminue les ressources naturelles de la terre, mais de plus pollue la mer dans son transport et l'atmosphre dans son raffinage....  :;):

----------


## Satch

> La solution ? la dcroissance soutenable ici et ici.


On va y venir, on n'aura pas le choix quand tout se cassera la figure.

Un excellent journal (hebdomadaire je crois) soutient la dcroissance. Et il s'appelle ... "la dcroissance"
Le lire a radicalement chang ma faon de voir les choses.
Quant  savoir si cette vision est bonne ou pas, je ne saurais pas le dire, mais en tous cas j'y crois.

----------


## Bahan

Bah, je trouve a intressant de tout lire ^_^.
Et puis il n'est pas trs bon de juger sans avoir tout lu, non ?

Enfin, de grandes questions tout a, et je ne vois pas vraiment ce que l'on peut y faire. Les humains ne veulent majoritairement pas voluer sauf quand il s'agot de thunes, que cela soit dans les pays que l'on dit dvelopps o l'argent compte normment, ou dans les pays en dveloppement o l'argent compte encore plus.

L'argent nous gouverne, c'est aussi simple que a, et ce n'est pas prs de changer. 

Il n'y a rien  faire.

Mais sinon  part a il fait beau et le week end fut plutt bon  ::king::   ::mrgreen::   ::yaisse2::  

Bahan

----------


## Gary_Stoupy

Totalement d'accord avec Bahan, mais cela ne m'empche pas de faire des petits gestes (pour l'environnement et pour mon portefeuille) genre :
- ne pas laisser les appareils en veille
- utiliser moins d'eau
- prendre les transports en commun etc...

----------


## Satch

> L'argent nous gouverne, c'est aussi simple que a, et ce n'est pas prs de changer.


On parie ?

----------


## anitshka

j'ai tout lu ...




> ...Mais sans informatique, nous pouvons dire aussi que, en 2007, nous nous coltinerions les contraintes des annes 1960, o par exemple la moiti de l'lectricit consomme tait hydraulique (donc renouvelable, au lieu des 13% dactuels),....


L'lectricit hydraulique n'est pas sans effet sur l'environnement...  l'amnagement de barrage permettant ce type d'lectricit est un vritable danger pour la diversit des espces environant l'installation est compltement chamboule, les espces migrantes n'ont plus de repres et souvent n'ont aucun moyen de remonter les courants??

Bref dans notre socit actuelle rien "cologique"
L'utilisation unique d'un moyen de gnration d'energie est destructeur...

Toute notre socit est base sur de la consommation... Combien d'entre nous ont encore des chaussettes reprises? Il est tellement plus simple de jeter la paire troue et d'en acheter une nouvelle. On ne pense que trop rarement aux effets de cette chaussette jete (pollution avec l'emballage plastique de la chaussette neuve qui part directement a la poubelle, consommation d'energie pour sa fabrication...)

De toute facon ne serait ce qu'en terme de consommation "nutritive", un jour la planete n'arrivera plus a suivre. Nous sommes deja trop nombreux !

----------


## orafrance

> - prendre les transports en commun etc...


faut juste pas habiter  plus de 5km d'une grande ville quoi  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Gary_Stoupy

Perso, j'habite  25 bornes de Strasbourg et pour aller bosser, je prends les transports en commun... Ca a, certes, l'inconvnient de me faire passer un peu plus de temps en terme de trajet mais alors conomiquement, y'a pas photo !

----------


## yann2

Kikou




> On parie ?



15 000  ::mouarf::   ::aie::

----------


## souviron34

> Perso, j'habite  25 bornes de Strasbourg et pour aller bosser, je prends les transports en commun...


 a) encore faut-l qu'il y en ait

 b) encore faut-il qu'ils correspondent plus ou moins  tes heures de travail... 

2 contre-exemples : 

 a) j'ai travaill 10 ans  Paris. Habitant inta-muros, travaillant en grande banlieue (et la dernire anne vivant dans le 12ime et travaillant  St Quentin en Y. En voiture le matin 25 minutes Le soir entre 55 minutes et 2h. Dure max : 2h30.. En mtro+RER : 3h20 systmatiques, plus 2 changements  la course, stress parce que t'es pas sr d'attraper la correspondance, et puis en plus oublie a de rester au bureau tard le soir.. Plus rien...

 b) j'ai aussi travaill vers Strasbourg, en 3*8... Pas folichons les transports en communs  4h1/2 du mat. ou  9h30 le soir, quand tu es  25 kms...

----------


## orafrance

> Perso, j'habite  25 bornes de Strasbourg et pour aller bosser, je prends les transports en commun... Ca a, certes, l'inconvnient de me faire passer un peu plus de temps en terme de trajet mais alors conomiquement, y'a pas photo !


malheureusement toutes les rgions ne sont pas loges  la mme enseigne  :;):

----------


## orafrance

> a) Plus rien...


les suicidaires ou les mouvements sociaux ou les pannes ?  ::mouarf::

----------


## Mat.M

Bonjour la succession de poncifs !  :8O: 
Munich_madness=Arthur123 ?
Tous 2 spcialistes de sujets fleuves parfait pour troller  souhait ? 

http://www.developpez.net/forums/sho...d.php?t=281543

----------


## _solo

la tete de vos futur bouquins et journaux , amazon a sous-entendu qu'il l'offrirais gratuitement a tous ses clients ... j'ai hate de l'avoir  ::mrgreen::   parce que ma bibliotheque commence a mes les briser  ::?:  .....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0znv3V-GsNk
les vieux trucs
http://wiki.mobileread.com/wiki/E-book_Reader_Matrix

----------

